# Check out my beasts!!!!



## mansreptilemad (Nov 4, 2018)

Few pictures here of my snakes, i have videos and pictures more so.. have been keeping snakes for 10 years - if you need any help with anything don't hesitate to ask. Maybe i will be asking a few questions too because as they say no matter how much you know about something there is ALWAYS something new to learn! Im very out going, this is new to me so any help would be appreciated! My Boa Constrictor is on medium to large rabbits and the rest are on rats small, medium and well my Burmese Python will be on the large rats next as two medium ones didn't do much whatsoever ha he looks for more! Hungry as anything! Love it! Thanks, my name is Simon btw =)


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Beautiful snakes!


----------

